# Reliable shuttle for the North Platte



## breckkim (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone out in Mountain Buzz world have info about a reliable shuttle (If Any) for the North Platte?


----------



## speargoose (Jul 2, 2016)

Hack's Tackle in Saratoga is great. Use them all the time.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't yet speak to the experience, but I just set up a shuttle with Lynn Finney at Spirit West Lodge for this coming weekend, and so far they've been great to deal with. We're doing 3 nights (Routt to Treasure Island) and they're keeping the cars at the lodge until the night before take-out, which makes me feel even better. Hack's Tackle didn't respond to my inquiry.

[email protected]
307-327-5753


----------



## fishingraft (Aug 30, 2015)

breckkim said:


> Does anyone out in Mountain Buzz world have info about a reliable shuttle (If Any) for the North Platte?


When/where are you floating? Maybe we could help each other out? We're floating Routt to Bennett, Sat to Sun. We're planning on doing a motorcycle shuttle because Hack's wants $160 to run that shuttle for us. Ouch!

Edit: Spirit West is $115 to shuttle that same stretch. But if anyone wants to run with me and a buddy from Routt to Bennett launching Saturday morning 9-10am and taking out Sunday, let me know and we can shuttle ourselves.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

FYI Hack's wanted $80 for a shuttle from Routt to Six Mile. They also said we had to hand over the keys absolutely no later than 8 am! We just brought a second car instead.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow. Spirit West is $1/mile and they're giving a discount on a second car. So, we're shuttling two cars 6-Mile to Treasure Island for $165 total. No time restraints on when we put-in either...


----------

